# P0597



## TrevorLaase (Jun 8, 2019)

Hello I have had my Chevy Cruze 2014 for 2 years now and recently I keep getting the P0597 light on but I do not have any symptoms or issue with the car . Any help would be appreciated !


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Welcome, you likely need a new thermostat and housing. I installed this one a few months ago as my original one had a leak. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CS3JOGC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 You can likely find cheaper ones, but this had good reviews and is made thicker than the stock one. You'll also need about a gallon of premixed dexcool antifreeze (orange stuff). I would fix it sooner rather than later as the summer is upon us and you don't want to have cooling issues.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Experience dictates that the problem usually lies in a loose or corroded electrical connector or the electrically operated thermostat itself is at fault. 
Occasionally, the Motronic (engine management) computer fails, but is the least likely cause. 
A loose or corroded connector on the thermostat 
A coolant leak will cause the code to set 
The thermostat itself has failed 
A short or open has occurred in the wiring harness between the computer and thermostat 
The Motronic computer has failed


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0597


I'm pretty sure the Motronic computer they refer to is the ECM.


----------

